# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Kinderen afnemen?

## DaphneNL

Hallo,
Ik ken een man die wil scheiden van zijn vrouw. zijn vrouw heeft altijd zijn leven beheerst. ze hebben twee kleine kinderen. zijn vrouw dreigt nu met dat hij de kinderen niet meer te zien krijgt en gaat verhuizen als hij een scheiding aanvraagt. nu heeft hij zich erbij neergelegd in de hoop dat zijn vrouw een keer een ander vindt en dat hij dan wel rechten krijgt op zijn kinderen.
heeft hij in enig opzicht nu al recht op de kinderen te zien meer dan de 1x in de twee weken het weekend? of maakt hij geen schijn van kans?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo DaphneNL,

He vervelend dat een vriend van je wil scheiden en dat zijn partner hem de kinderen wil ontzeggen!
Als ouders gaan scheiden moeten ze een ouderschapsplan opstellen waarin komt te staan wie de hoofdopvoeder wordt, hoevaak de niet hoofdopvoeder het kind of de kinderen ziet etc.
Als het ouders niet lukt zelf een plan te maken dan beslist de rechter daarover en hier staat informatie over ontzegging omgangsrechten. 
Meestal worden de moeders hoofdverantwoordelijk en de vaders krijgen afhankelijk van hoe de omgangsregeling is hun kind(eren) het ene weekend wel en het andere niet en dan de helft van de vakanties. Soms meer en soms minder.
Misschien kan je bij een advocaat gratis advies inwinnen?
Ik hoop dat het goed komt, veel sterkte voor je een vriend gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Daphne,

Luuss hierboven mij heeft al veel info gegeven.. Wat wel zeker is, is dat deze moeder deze vader niet zomaar zijn kinderen kan afnemen. Mocht zoiets gebeuren na de scheiding dan kan de vader naar de rechter gaan en deze zal ongetwijfeld beslissen dat hij gewoon het recht heeft om zijn kinderen te zien ondanks dat ze gescheiden zijn. Verder moeten ze zich inderdaad houden aan het ouderschapsplan.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Chris2702

Hoi Dahne,

Neem anders eens contact op met de "wetswinkel" (juridisch loket)daar kun je gratis juridisch advies vragen, zij kunnen je dan misschien verwijzen waar je wezen moet.
Ook heb je tegenwoordig vaak dat een mediator bemiddeld in een scheiding, dat kan misschien zijn standpunt ook verbeteren omdat hij laat zien dat hij van goede wil is en dat dat in zijn voordeel gaat werken. Ik hoop dat hij het goed kan regelen vooral voor zich zelf en ook zijn kinderen.

Suc6 hiermee en doe hem de groeten.
gr Chris

----------


## DaphneNL

Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties.
dat van mediator had ik ook al voorgesteld. hij loopt wel bij een psycholoog en blijkbaar moet ze daar weleens mee naartoe. maar is ze heel erg standvast. van als hij dit doet dan verkoop ik het huis, verhuis ik en zie je de kinderen niet meer. ik zal eens op de sites kijken en doorgeven.

----------

